# DIY slate background



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

I am in the process of carving a background out of styrofoam. I want it to look like slate, so I need the texture to be smooth, but am having a hard time because of the small beads that the foam is made of.

I will be painting it with drylok to seal it. Will this smooth the foam at all? Would it be okay to go over the foam with something like joint compound before I paint it? I know that other people have used heat guns, but I am worried that will change the shape of what I have, and I am very happy with how it looks so far.

I will post pictures when I am done carving. Thank you.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Drylok will not smooth the styro very much at all. Use the heat gun, it shrinks the styro and makes it tight and easier to paint. Go slow it is pretty easy to control, practice on some scrap first. It will change your texture a little. Using a torch also works but is a little harder to control and shrinks much faster. Or you could apply 1 - 2 coats of concrete mix to smooth it out prior to drylok. I found 1cup mason mix to 1cup thin set works best, add water slowly to a soupy but not too runny consistency and allow to set up for about 10mins before applying.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

You may use sand paper to smotthen the styro out, you will have inperfections here and there but I think that sand paper will be your best bet, 150 grit will work well.


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

I know that most people have used concrete color with their drylok. I am trying for a dark bluish grey slate color, and cannot find anything with a blue tint.

I did find at least one thread where some one had their drylok colored at the store just like paint. I called my store, and they said that they would try it for me.

Why is this method not more popular? Anything I need to know before I do the same?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

concrete colors Charcoal and buff mixed together created blue. Not sure about having it mixed, concrete colors also give the ability to mix multiple shades.


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

I am having a hard time finding the liquid color locally. The stores do have the quikrete powder color thought. It this pretty much the same thing? The colors have the same names.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I am pretty sure it will be the same thing, I say go for it!


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Harkinstein said:


> I am having a hard time finding the liquid color locally. The stores do have the quikrete powder color thought. It this pretty much the same thing? The colors have the same names.


I bought the powder as well... same stuff. You can mix it with water and create the liquid. The Drylok is pretty thick anyways and I don't see a little water hurting it any
Wear gloves


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I would just pour it in the Drylok without adding water. Like Tinga said, I don't think it will hurt it any because we are using it for a different purpose than its made for but it does say not to mix with water I think.


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help. I might be done with the carving. Can't decide if I like the cave on the right. What do you think?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Call me blind but I don't see a cave, sorry. If you are talking about the module on the bottom then I think it will compiment your background well.

Looks good, different type of background! :thumb:

Did you use the sand paper afterall?


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, I did sand a little bit. It helps somewhat, but is a lot of trouble. I slept on the "cave" thing and I like it today, so I'll start painting now.


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm having a hard time getting blue out of charcoal and buff. I don't understand how that is supposed to work since blue is primary. I keep ending up with a greenish grey, or brown if I go too far.

I'm just working with shades of grey right now, but it's not quite what I was wanting.


----------



## mud-duck (Jan 26, 2010)

nice back ground looks good.


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

Might be done with the paint. I need a break, so I'll decide tomorrow. For the people that have used drylok, how do you clean it and does it hold up well against cleaning?

Here is what I have so far.

Left









Middle









Right


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is the background siliconed in. I hope that I used enough. I plan to switch to this tank from my old one on Saturday. This isn't too soon is it? I will be using the same filter, substrate and most of the water. I'll have more pictures then.

The spots are from the lights...


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

looks very nice!


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty sweet Brosky!!!


----------

